# Suche gute TV Karte unter SuSE



## User Maik (14. August 2005)

Hallo

Ich suche eine TV Karte oder DVB-C die unter SuSE 9.3 läuft.

Wer kann mir eine Empfehlung geben.

Danke
Maik


----------



## Dr Dau (14. August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich kann dir zwar keine Karten empfehlen, aber SUSE hat eine Datenbank für kompatible Hardware.
Grundsätzlich ist nicht der Hersteller der Karte ausschlaggebend, sondern der verbaute Chip.

Auch könnte der Verwendungszweck eine Rolle spielen.
Willst Du am PC nur TV gucken oder auch aufnehmen?
Wenn Du aufnehmen willst, willst Du aus den Aufmahmen sicherlich auch eine VCD/SVCD/DVD erstellen?!
Dann würde ich mich nach einer Karte mit MPEG Hardware-Encoder umsehen, da dieser die CPU entlastet und eine bessere Qualität liefert.
Hierzu brauchst Du aber auch Software die auf den Hardware-Encoder zurückgreifen kann.

Wie Du siehst, sind noch einige Fragen offen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## User Maik (15. August 2005)

Hallo

Ich suche eine TV Karte mit der ich
- Fernsehen kann (Vollmodus), bei guter Quallität
- quallitativ gute Aufnahme
- brennen auf SVCD oder DVD.

Ich kenne die Datenbank von SuSE, aber wichtig ist mir eine gute TV Karte zu finden!

Welcher Chip ist gut?
Welche Software brauche ich überhaupt um auf den Hardware-Encoder zurückzugreifen?
Reicht da eine TV Karte oder brauche ich schon ein DVB-C Karte?

Ist dieses unter  SuSE möglich?


----------



## melmager (16. August 2005)

also ich habe eine Hauppauge Win TV verbaut 
und nachdem ich den Tuner raus hatte läuft die gut 

Aufzeichnen geht bei mir im Moment noch nicht das bei Suse entsprechende
Software nicht vorhanden ist - und die es gibt, habe ich im Moment noch nicht
zum Laufen bekommen :-(

Demnächst werde ich wohl umsteigen auf Knoppix da Suse bei mir einige Bugs
zeigt und ich keine lust habe stundenlang nach der Ursache zu forschen.

ps bei Heise gibt es ein komplettes System das mit DVB Karten arbeitet
das ist komplett mit aufzeichnen usw...
http://www.heise.de/ct/ftp/projekte/vdr/

Nachtrag:
für eine Videorecorderfunction muss man bei analog TV eine PVR 350 von Haupauge haben


----------

